# Is polyester thread o.k. to use?



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

I lost my cotton thread that I had been using to tie down mosses and ferns, so I went to my local walmart to get some more. All they had was 100% polyester or 25% cotton 75% polyester thread. Are either of these safe to use in a small shrimp tank?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Considering people use polyester pillow stuffing as filter floss, I think it's pretty safe to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the speedy response!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes it's ok but it won't dissolve like cotton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

